# What's your favorite pickle recipe?



## blynn (Oct 16, 2006)

I have tried making fridge pickles a few times, and they are usually too salty or just not quite the flavor we are looking for. Or, we find a recipe that we like, but by the time we find it, we are so sick of pickles that we can't eat them up before they go bad. So, I am going to try to make some processed recipe pickles this year, hoping to make some good dill pickles and some good sweet/spicy pickles. Anyone have a good recipe? 

Also, any thoughts on using grape leaves in the jars? Does that actually help keep them crisp? I have a grape arbor, and a container of pickle crisp. Might try to do some with grape leaves and some with pickle crisp to see which turn out the crunchiest.


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

Old South Lime Pickles are by far my family's favorite. The recipe is on the mrs. Wages pickling lime. I've never had much success with grape leaves or pickle crisp either.

My personal favorite is fermented hot garlic dills. I use the recipe in a booklet I got from the state but it is pretty similar to the one in Ball book.

I have a brother who has eaten entire pints of bread & butter pickles actually with bread & butter--hot buttered biscuits!


----------



## Lucy (May 15, 2006)

Sweet pickle chunks: 
Pour boiling water over 24 pickling cukes for 4 days. On 5th day, drain, add this syrup.Cut cukes in chunks. 
8 cups sugar 
4 cups cider vinegar 5% acidity 
3 1/2 tsp. pickling and canning salt 
2 Tbsp. pickling spices, tied in a bag. 
Drain and heat syrup for 3 more days. On 4th day, pack pickles into jars, seal with lid. Process in water bath canner for 10 minutes. 

I love these with tuna! 
I used pickle crisp on these and my dh says they are TOO crunchy. I like them crunchy. The pickle crisp didn't hurt mine at all.
You drain off the water each day, boil fresh water, and pour over the cucumbers. Let sit a while to cool down before you cover them up.
On the 5th day, drain off all the water. Cut cucumbers into chunks. Make the syrup, pour over the cut up cucumbers. Then, each day for 3 more days, pour off the syrup, bring syrup with the spice bag to a boil and pour back over the chunks of cucumbers. On the 4th day of the syrup, drain off, boil, pack pickles into jars, pour over the hot syrup, seal jars, and process in the BWB.


----------



## galfriend (Nov 19, 2004)

I made the Red Hot Cinnamon Pickles for the first time this year. Believe me, it won't be the last batch either! We absolutely LOVE THEM! DH calls it candy. I gave a few jars to a friend, and now this friend has folks wanting to buy some jars of it from me. My co-workers are asking for them too. 

I just might have to re-think my garden next year, maybe a cucumber farmer:happy:. 

If you have never tried/made this before, ya just don't know what you're missing! Recipe I got from this forum:happy:.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Bread and butter, 1/3 each, cucumbers, red sweet peppers and sweet onion, chopped, usual spices....James


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

I just cheat and use the MRS WAGES DILL PICKLE pkgs.. but looks like they are phasing that out


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Mountain Mick&#8217;s Pickled Jalapenos by Mick Blake, Baree
for every 
1 kilogram Jalapenos use 
650ml vinegar (white or apple cider)
550ml water
60g salt, eg sea salt or pickling salt
30 peppercorns, whole
30 coriander seeds, whole
40 yellow mustard seeds
1 bay leaf
I washing them and then cutting them into slices about 5mm thick, Put sliced chillies into sterilized jars, pushing down to pack in as many as possible and leaving a centimetre or so at the top. 

Put vinegar, water, bay leaf, peppercorns, mustard seeds, coriander seeds and salt into a large pan and bring to the boil, then pour hot mix over sliced jalapenos, make sure you share out the peppercorns and coriander seeds in to each jar. 

Once cool than tighten lid and store in larder for one month after pickling, for best results. After opening refrigerator so your pickled jalapenos are best try to consumed within one month of opening jar. as if they last that long. MM Mick


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

Cinnamon pickles, by far!


----------



## blynn (Oct 16, 2006)

YUM, thanks for the ideas/recipes! 

 Wanda my husband does the same thing, he'll eat an entire jar if I let him! 

Mick I like that you use seasonings in your pickled jalapenos. We pickle some every year but just use garlic to flavor the brine. 

Lucy, sounds like a lot of work but I bet it's worth it!

Cinnamon pickles sound really good, they all sound good. I didn't like pickles when I was young, but now I love them! Couldn't stand saurkraut either until about a year ago.


----------



## Lucy (May 15, 2006)

They are work, but not too bad. Just takes a bit of work each day. They are fantastic !


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

This is my favorite recipe. It's called Sun Pickles but I hot water bath mine & they keep in the pantry then for a long time. Hubby loves them & tries to keep them all for himself.
They remind me of Claussen pickles.

5 cups water
1 cup apple cider vinegar
A heaping half cup of salt
1/2 tsp. Allum
fresh dill or dill weed
dill seed
Garlic cloves
Onion rings-optional
Wash & pack pickles in your pint or quart jars as desired & onion rings if desired. Put in a dill head, 1 tsp dill seed & about 3 cloves of garlic for each quart jar(if using pints cut the dill & garlic in half).

Mix water, salt, apple cider vinegar & allum in pan & boil until rolling boil. Pour over pickles, wipe rims & adjust lids & rings. Place in hot water bath with water up to the rim of jar.
Time when water starts boiling for 10 minutes.


----------



## Lucy (May 15, 2006)

Is this an old recipe ? I am asking since it seems this would have been based on vinegar that was much stronger than our 5 % that we use today.
According to current standards, this doesn't have nearly enough vinegar to keep them safe. You would need at least half 5 % vinegar to water ratio to be sure you did not get spoilage and prevent possible food borne illness. It would be botulism to be concerned about. Cucumbers are low acid foods and need enough added acid to make them safe to can in the boiling water bath canner. 
Also, alum only works in fermented pickles, not in quick pack ones. Pickle Crisp is what is recommended nowdays. It does work for sure. Same thing the commercial industry uses to make their pickles crisp.


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

galfriend can you tell me where the cinnamon pickel recipie is i do not seem to be able to find it....thanks


----------



## galfriend (Nov 19, 2004)

Puddlejumper007, I used recipe below posted on HT. Thanks GrannyG!!!

GrannyG 

CINNAMON RED HOT CUCUMBER PICKLES

7 lbs. large cucumbers
1 cup lime
1 cup vinegar
Red food coloring
1 TBSP Alum
2 cups vinegar
10 cups sugar
8 cinnamon sticks
1 small package of Red Hots

Peel, seed, and slice cucumbers. Soak in 1 cup lime and 1 gallon water for 24 hours.
Wash, soak, covered with ice water for 3 hours. Mix 1 cup vinegar, 1 bottle red food coloring, alum, and water to cover. Pour over the cucumbers and simmer for 2 hours.Pour off.Bring to a boil, 2 cups vinegar, 2 cups water, 10 cups sugar, cinnamon sticks, and red hots. Pour over cucumbers and let stand 24 hours. Pour off and bring to a boil, pour over cucumbers in jars and seal.
Reply With Quote


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

galfriend, thank you i am making those when cukes come in....


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

Where can I get alum and lime for the cinnamon pickles?


----------



## galfriend (Nov 19, 2004)

I got both, alum and the cinnamon from Kroger's. Our dollar store use to carry the cinnamon sticks, but cant find them there now. Must be a seasonal thing there.


----------



## blynn (Oct 16, 2006)

Mmm I just got my spice order in from Penzey's today, lots of lovely cinnamon sticks. Plus got their pickling spice, which has juniper berries and mace in it, in addition to the usual stuff. Can't wait to try it out! Have ONE baby cuke so far, but many many blossoms.


----------



## windblown (Apr 18, 2011)

my cucks are gone now the heat burned them up but I did get enough to make my pickles-
relish,dill,BB.and cinnamon, my recipe says to pour of the sweet syrup juice and heat then pour back on the cucks for 3 days doing this once a day so it takes me almost a week to make mine cannot hardely keep them until the next years crop gets ready to can never did get any to dry tho. oh well there is next year or the farmers market maybe got an idea there getting lots of okra no tomato's too hot green beans burned up as did the peppers and squash put up a bunch befor it did


----------

